# Retirement in NZ



## Crimbath (May 25, 2015)

I'm an American ex-pat working in Singapore. Looking to retire in about 5 years and I am considering New Zealand as my retirement spot. Does NZ issue retirement visas like several other countries in the SE Asia area?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,
I don't think it's easy. I think you need to prove that you have a lot of money to invest, otherwise you'd be seen as being a burden on the NZ taxpayer.
They seem to offer something called the temporary retirement visa, which gives you a visa for 2 years, as long as you have $750,000 to invest. Then you'd have to keep renewing the visa if you wanted to stay longer.

Retirement visas - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------

